# SCUT electronic tolls - northern portugal



## Lupin101

Have just come across SCUTs in another thread and knew nothing about them! Could someone update me on which roads in the north have SCUTs. Does the A3 Valenca to Porto? And is it right that you do not have the choice of paying at a barrier? If I'm driving down in my English car what is the best solution? Many thanks.


----------



## somanyhands

This link should help
Visit Portugal - Electronic tolls

Hopefully, it's up to date but you should be able to check on the 2 links at the bottom of that page, for any changes


----------



## canoeman

They are new toll roads that are electronic, no tickets, no payment booths, if you have a UK registered car you are NOT supposed to use them without prepaying (expensive option online with Post Office), hiring a electronic box (again expensive) or buying a ViaVerde box (cheapest option in the long run)

A3 standard toll motorway, take a ticket on entry pay on exit, your ok as long as you don't exit onto A41/2

SCUT roads you need to avoid in the North

A28 Viana do Castello to Porto

Porto area A4, VR1, A41,A42 

somamanyhands link is more or less up to date, A28 V do Castelo to Caminha NOT operating yet. but English translation is bad and the CTT site is even worse.

The Estrade site has much more information, maps, simulator, but hasn't been updated with latest payment options. Drop down menu Portagems

Portal Trfego


----------



## Lupin101

That's great, thanks both of you. Don't want to blunder along without realising I've been driving down one!


----------



## canoeman

That's the trouble with the signage you only get 2 warnings and your on them and NO turn offs!


----------



## nandnjudge2

Lupin101 said:


> Have just come across SCUTs in another thread and knew nothing about them! Could someone update me on which roads in the north have SCUTs. Does the A3 Valenca to Porto? And is it right that you do not have the choice of paying at a barrier? If I'm driving down in my English car what is the best solution? Many thanks.


A3 from Valenca is an ordinary toll road, Pay at the barrier on completion of your journey or pay with money using one of the machines. Make certain that you pick a ticket up RIGHT HAND SIDE otherwise you pay 3 times the cost at the other end. Not a good start to the holiday


----------



## siobhanwf

All the gantries are in place on the road from the Spanish border as far as Abrantes.
None as yet operational. 
We came through on Wednesday last week.


----------



## Lupin101

nandnjudge2 said:


> A3 from Valenca is an ordinary toll road, Pay at the barrier on completion of your journey or pay with money using one of the machines. Make certain that you pick a ticket up RIGHT HAND SIDE otherwise you pay 3 times the cost at the other end. Not a good start to the holiday


Sorry to be thick but when you say 'Make certain that you pick a ticket up RIGHT HAND SIDE' what do you mean?


----------



## canoeman

At toll booths entry or exit the Left Hand lane has Green square with a white V this is ONLY for vehicles with a ViaVerde box. 

On larger tolls there might well be more than one of theses spread across lanes. 

So generally the Right hand lanes are for cash or cards, you might find it useful to have a kids fishing net in car,with a clothes peg to hold any notes, if you don't have a passenger.


----------



## siobhanwf

The following sites might be useful

Autoestradas do Atlntico
ascendi.pt
Brisa Website
Lusoponte

All except atlantico have english translated sites
Brisa Website
ascendi.pt
Lusoponte


----------



## omostra06

siobhanwf said:


> All the gantries are in place on the road from the Spanish border as far as Abrantes.
> None as yet operational.
> We came through on Wednesday last week.


I use the a23 regularly, infact was just on it today, i see the gantries have been getting installed, luckily from my house to Abrantes there is a normal road that runs through the vilages so i can use this one instead of the a23 when they get switched on.


----------



## canoeman

If it's a local SCUT then you would be able to register for 10 free journeys a month and then 15% on remainder, have you a vv box?


----------



## robc

omostra06 said:


> I use the a23 regularly, infact was just on it today, i see the gantries have been getting installed, luckily from my house to Abrantes there is a normal road that runs through the vilages so i can use this one instead of the a23 when they get switched on.


Do we know when they are going to be switched on?

Thanks

Rob


----------



## canoeman

Need the new Government installed first, then they will be


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Need the new Government installed first, then they will be


So, 2012 Then


----------



## canoeman

Even the Portuguese aren't that slow


----------



## robc

canoeman said:


> Even the Portuguese aren't that slow


Silly me................I must have mixed them up with the Belgians


----------



## Wendy Allen

*Via Verde*

The most difficult thing about the new electronic tolls is for people hiring a car at the airport. No information is given to them by the car hire people unless you have told them to request it. This of course means no-one would have a clue what to do about them. 
We tell people to take there car hire agreements to the post office on the day the are due to go and pay what they can. This of course does not cover the previous 48hrs and since you need to use the roads to get to the airport there will always be a charge that is unpaid.
None of the hire cars have the device in them and when I have talked to them have no intension of getting them.
Some friends of ours had 60 Euro's deducted from there credit card by a car hire company 'Thrifty' who said the charge was to forward their details to the authorities.
Also, having noted other comments, how could anyone driving through these tolls from any other country possibly know they were not supposed to ?

I am sure many people have come across the problems and would liketo here what people think. 



canoeman said:


> They are new toll roads that are electronic, no tickets, no payment booths, if you have a UK registered car you are NOT supposed to use them without prepaying (expensive option online with Post Office), hiring a electronic box (again expensive) or buying a ViaVerde box (cheapest option in the long run)
> 
> A3 standard toll motorway, take a ticket on entry pay on exit, your ok as long as you don't exit onto A41/2
> 
> SCUT roads you need to avoid in the North
> 
> A28 Viana do Castello to Porto
> 
> Porto area A4, VR1, A41,A42
> 
> somamanyhands link is more or less up to date, A28 V do Castelo to Caminha NOT operating yet. but English translation is bad and the CTT site is even worse.
> 
> The Estrade site has much more information, maps, simulator, but hasn't been updated with latest payment options. Drop down menu Portagems
> 
> Portal Trfego


----------



## canoeman

I think the hire car companies are total idiots, they prefer to ignore situation rather than do anything constructive, because at the end of the day it will say in the small print that the hirer is responsible for any tolls, parking fines etc, so some are treating it as extra revenue forgetting that they have more than likely lost a customer and any recommendations.

The simplest thing for anyone hiring is to make arrangements with friends or family (if they have any here) to pay toll fee on their behalf, you only require the registration number.

Your friends should take the _fee_ up with their card company and complain to Thrifty Head Office.

There are payment systems in place for foreign vehicles but unless a frequent visitor they are cumbersome and expensive.


----------



## siobhanwf

One of the big problems with THRFTY is that they are all franchised. Head office does not seem to have much control over any of their franchisees.
A bodywoprk repair company in Rio Maior are owed nearly 15,000 euros by one of their franchisees (NOT in Rio Maior) and THRIFTY HO have only passed the buck. The car hire company concerned are still in business under another name!!!


----------

